# Reverse Glow Gauges?



## xoice75ox (Dec 29, 2004)

Hello everyone. I just got a 96 200sx SE for x-mas  It's gorgeous. Only one problem.. I CANNOT FIND REVERSE GLOW GAUGES FOR IT ANYWHERE! I've seen pix of other ppl's cars who have the gauges but I cannot fidn them any where. I only find se-R model gauges. If any one knows anything plz reply to me and help me out! or e-mail me at [email protected] THANKYOU ALL SO MUCH!


----------



## madballa (Aug 5, 2003)

I believe Import Intelligence makes reverse gauges for your car.


----------



## nismoprincess (Sep 27, 2002)

http://www.autospeedy.com/interior_order.asp?ID=RCF9598 :fluffy:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

or ebay might have them


----------



## xoice75ox (Dec 29, 2004)

91sentra said:


> or ebay might have them



thankyou soooooooo much everyone!!! Nismoprincess thankyou!


----------



## ebricenojr (Jan 28, 2004)

eBay is where I got mine..just take a look at the seller's feedback before you bid and make sure he's legit.

Plus the install was pretty simple..just be careful with the needles :thumbup:


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

Found mine on ebay too!!


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

try this
http://www.autoaccessorystore.com/
:thumbup:


----------



## deadlyrays (Dec 27, 2005)

can anyone help me find 200sx SE reverse glow gauge with kmh instead of mph...ebay doesnt have.


----------



## ghost_ryder35 (Feb 28, 2006)

i think this concures that E-Bay carries them


----------

